# BFN following poor eggs



## moses (May 11, 2007)

Hi

I have just done IVF again with a high fsh reading (13) and poor eggs (4). It was a BFN. They did put 2 fertilised eggs back but the embryologist did not give them much hope. The best out of the 2 had alot of fragmentation. What I would like to know is, are my cycles always going to be like this now? Will I always get fragmentation? I want to be realistic about whether IVF will work again (I have a daughter through IVF). I am 35. Any advise or previous experience would be greatly appreciated.  

Kind Regards
Hollie


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi firstly sorry u got a bfn i too always get fragmentation on my 2nd cycle they didnt hold out a lot of hope i had a grade 2 and a grade 3 embryo put back and suprise i got bfp ds is now 8.Ive since done 3 more cycles all bfn yet the embryos were all grade 1/2 and much better im having one last try cos my bfn wre at a different clinic to the bfp lots of women get bfp with fragmented embryos and u have a baby so that improves your chances , if youve done it once u can do it again luv gac


----------

